# contiboard/mfc: where from?



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi
I'm planning another viv stack for my beardie, my plated lizard, and a.n.other....:whistling2:, with a small cupboard at the bottom for electrics etc. 

It'll need to be minimum 4ft long x 2ft deep, and the heights to suit up to max 6ft.

So, I've been looking at where to source the contiboard/mfc to make it, and B&Q only do it up to max 2000 x 600, which means I'll need 7 sheets and at just under £20 a sheet that's seems a little pricey - this is beech or oak effect, not white. The advantage of B&Q is they'll cut it to the sizes I need 

Where else can I get it from?


----------



## NT666 (Mar 2, 2008)

yes b&q r a bit pricey.i can get mine from a wood place near here where i live
i had to shop around alot yellow pages ,i got the info i needed off a bloke who makes his own furniture, the place do all the colours of conti board and it comes in sheets of 8ftX4ft at £44 per sheet which is pretty good they dont cut it though,so my advice is to shop around first before going to b&q,homebase,focus,etc they all sell the stuff at about the same price
"good old yellow pages" or use yellow pages online


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

i believe that wickes or homebase do it, and one of them its white on one side and coloured on the outside. When i was looking for contiboard i found that band q was the cheapest tho. looks like you may have to pay it! or try a timber merchant, there must be some near you that will get it in stock if they dont already keep it.


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok 

thanks for that help - looks like I've got some more phoning around to do!! 

was going to ring a kitchen company I know they can buy in cheaper but of course put their own bit on top of that - maybe I'll give them a call anyway - thanks for the push


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

NT666 said:


> yes b&q r a bit pricey.i can get mine from a wood place near here where i live
> i had to shop around alot yellow pages ,i got the info i needed off a bloke who makes his own furniture, the place do all the colours of conti board and it comes in sheets of 8ftX4ft at £44 per sheet which is pretty good they dont cut it though,so my advice is to shop around first before going to b&q,homebase,focus,etc they all sell the stuff at about the same price
> "good old yellow pages" or use yellow pages online


To be honest it'd be cheaper to get 2 8x2's. It's roughly £20 for an 8 by 2 'coloured' but your 8x4 works out at £27 for an 8x2


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Yep - am sorting out about 2 or 3 other more local places that may be able to help with the larger 'value' sheets. It'd also be a matter of getting them home in my little car if they only supply and don't cut... LOL!!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you could try these
Chipboard flooring sheets, melamine faced, MFC, loft flooring, MDF, chipboard, plywood

delivery can be expensive but the wood itself is cheaper than B&Q so the delivery charge can get eaten up in the difference.


----------

